# Last night and this morning....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hubby took me out for a surprise dinner. He got his car detailed, came home and said "Wear something stunning and hot as we are going out tonight". Me shocked, but I did. Dinner was amazing. We sat there for over 2 hours just talking about everything. Us, our past, our future and our hopes and dreams for us. It was awesome!!!
After dinner was over, I fully expected to go back home but he wanted to go to a happening bar. He isn't a bar kind of guy but we settled in to a booth, ordered drinks and sat there talking some more. After about 20 minutes, hubby scoots over to my "booth side". So there we were drinking, laughing, talking and making out, having a blast of a time. It was loud but we suddenly heard a group of drunk and obnoxious 20 something women talking about us! The "ring leader" blurts out "Look at them. ****ing disgusting. She is such a [email protected]". We giggled and continued with our PDA. Ring leader ramps it up to her friends and loudly says "You know, the weekend before Valentine's Day is when every married man takes his [email protected] out. Check them out. She is totally not his wife and he has a wedding ring on!" (Mine is at the jewelers). So we decided to take the opportunity to put on a show for them. They get even more pissed. One of the other women yells out "I hope you feel like **** going out with your [email protected] No doubt your wife is at home right now taking care of your kids, wishing you were there. You're a bastard". We ignored them. More insults hurled at us including (my favorite) "He's only with you because you are hot and dress like a **** but he will never leave his wife for you. Good luck to you, SKANK!". They continued to get drunk and we continued the way we were. 
1:45 am was final call and as we got up to settle the tab, I walked over to the group and said "Thank you for MAKING my night. That married man that I am with? Yeah, he's MY married man of 17 years." Their jaws hit the damn floor. I told them that if we came across as star crossed lovers sneaking out for an evening, then I guess our marriage is better than most! The "ring leader" drunkenly stood up and apologized profusely. She offered to pay our tab. I said no. "If anything, I should pay yours". She grabbed my arm and said "How do you do it?" Not sure, I responded....we just do. 
Ahem, we "stayed up" until 4:00 am. I woke up this morning at nearly 11. When I rolled over, there was a small box by my head. I felt "lovely" to say the very least. Makeup smeared from last night and a cotton taste in my mouth. Hair sticking up in every direction. He was standing over me, fully showered, dressed and looking hot! He said "Open the box". Inside were a pair of gold earrings that have a chocolate pearl dangling from them. They are stunning, just stunning!! He said "Happy Valentine's Day, honey. I knew you would love them". I put them on and he said that I was the most beautiful women he has ever seen. Um yeah. I looked like a rabid raccoon but apparently I am still gorgeous to him. I said to him "Honey, Valentine's Day isn't today, it is tomorrow, so why the early gift?". His response "I know, but as my mistress, today is your day." 
Love, love, LOVE that man. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy for you!

It was a good feeling, wasn't it? The girls who were suspicious that you were your husband's whooo! The assumption they made was really interesting! 

My Valentine's Day gift is a chair! Awesome, a chair! 

I am joking, we don't celebrate holidays! 

I did get a chair!


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Awe, that's an amazing story! I'm so happy for you. Sounds like he really pulled through for you. Great job, hubby!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Note to self: Do something this loving some day as well.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Note to self: Do something this loving some day as well.


I am going to ***k my husband three times today! Two times left! 

This is his Valentine's Day gift for me! :rofl:


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

I know this is coming out of left field, but what are the chances that he is having an affair?

I base this on several factors including his inability to receive oral from you.

I dont buy that he has been conditioned, and no longer gets aroused because you denied it.

If he was okay with it years ago.....and you recently reconnected....I think he would go back to the way it was before.

I think there is another reason, that is why I mentioned an affair.

I think guilt would be a much more likely cause for this.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

bluesky said:


> I know this is coming out of left field, but what are the chances that he is having an affair?
> 
> I base this on several factors including his inability to receive oral from you.
> 
> ...


Yeah, apparently he is having an affair. I am his mistress. Funny how a wife can fill that role.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting your cool story.

I could and have learned a lot from your husband.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am going to ***k my husband three times today! Two times left!
> 
> This is his Valentine's Day gift for me! :rofl:


now thats a v-day present.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh my God, I love your story! 

What an exhilerating night you had at that bar!! I think I would have gotten a little High on those onslaughts too , as crazy as that sounds - dropping the bomb would have been such a Joy. I guess we really never know who or what setting can bring about a hail of inspiration. Ha ha What those drunks did in all their vulagarity -- priceless, you'll be talking about this night when you are in rocking chairs. 

Love how you handled giving them "the juice" at the very end!! You'll never forget their faces. 

I used to be such a prude, I have even had arguements with friends/ teens about how Pubic Displays of Affection was just going too far , ya know, like have a little respect -"take it home to the bedroom already" . Even today, me & hubby would never go very far with it out & about. But I surely have a new appreciation for it -as I would be gawking like everyone else & not necessarily condemning -but thinking - maybe we should be doing that. 

What a night to remember & the morning after !


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh my God, I love your story!
> 
> What an exhilerating night you had at that bar!! I think I would have gotten a little High on those onslaughts too , as crazy as that sounds - dropping the bomb would have been such a Joy. I guess we really never know who or what setting can bring about a hail of inspiration. Ha ha What those drunks did in all their vulagarity -- priceless, you'll be talking about this night when you are in rocking chairs.
> 
> ...


yeah, that is going too far 

brennen, i would have beat all dem beeyotches up for running their mouths like that, your patience is amazing. good for you both, keep the happy times rollin


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Great story! I'm jealous...but in a good way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Always good to hear these kinds of stories! Sounds like an awesome night (and morning)!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I love hearing stories where the wife gets called a skank and a ho and has a happy ending!

Don't ask me why, but I can't help picturing you as dressed up like Julia Robers in Pretty Woman with the hip boots and tight red top ... except your with Tom Brady instead of Richard Gere.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I love hearing stories where the wife gets called a skank and a ho and has a happy ending!
> 
> Don't ask me why, but I can't help picturing you as dressed up like Julia Robers in Pretty Woman with the hip boots and tight red top ... except your with Tom Brady instead of Richard Gere.


Ha, ha! Sorry to ruin the image then. I was wearing boot cut jeans, but "skanked it up" I guess with high heels and a low cut top.  They were dressed way ****tier than I was! It was a riot.


----------

